# is this true?



## ciara57 (Sep 15, 2010)

hiya everyone,
i was looking through some older post last night to gain as much info as possible, and came across a comment that said edmonton was like a huge industrial estate............ is this a correct discription???? 
any replys will be greatly appericated,
thank sarah.x


----------



## Richie-XR2 (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm not sure as I have never been but why not have a wee look on google earth? That's what I plan to do if and when I find a place to move to.

Richie


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Richie-XR2 said:


> I'm not sure as I have never been but why not have a wee look on google earth? That's what I plan to do if and when I find a place to move to.
> 
> Richie


Excellent idea, "google maps" can be even better once you know which part you want to look at - it takes you thru the streets and everything

Jo xxx


----------



## Richie-XR2 (Oct 13, 2010)

jojo said:


> Excellent idea, "google maps" can be even better once you know which part you want to look at - it takes you thru the streets and everything
> 
> Jo xxx



Can you not do street view on google earth as well? I know I've used it before but I can't remember wether it was google maps or google earth


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Richie-XR2 said:


> Can you not do street view on google earth as well? I know I've used it before but I can't remember wether it was google maps or google earth


I dont think so. I've not managed it, but maybe theres an update I havent done?? So I use tend to use google map for the "stroll down the road" views LOL!!! They even captured my husband standing at our front door in the shot of our old house - really weird!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Google Earth has streetview.

I'v never been in Edmonton, so from Wikipedia, for what it's worth:
- an area with some of the most fertile farmland on the prairies
- Edmonton serves as the northern anchor of the Calgary–Edmonton Corridor and is a staging point for large-scale oil sands projects occurring in northern Alberta and large-scale diamond mining operations in the Northwest Territories
- Edmonton is the major economic centre for northern and central Alberta and a major centre for the oil and gas industry
- Edmonton traditionally has been a hub for Albertan petrochemical industries, earning it the nickname "Oil Capital of Canada" 
- Supply and service industries drive the energy extraction engine, while research develops new technologies and supports expanded value-added processing of Alberta's massive oil, gas, and oil sands reserves
- Despite the apparent focus on oil and gas, Edmonton's economy is one of the most diverse in Canada. Major industrial sectors include a strong technology sector anchored by major employers such as IBM, Telus, Intuit Canada, Canadian Western Bank, BioWare, Matrikon, General Electric, and Stantec Inc. The associated biotech sector, with companies such as Afexa Life Sciences Inc. 
- Edmonton's geographical location has made it an ideal spot for distribution and logistics
- CN Rail's North American operational facility is located in the city, as well as a major intermodal facility that handles all incoming freight from the port of Prince Rupert in British Columbia
- The Edmonton Composting Facility, the largest of its type in the world, is also the largest stainless steel building in North America


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Richie-XR2 said:


> Can you not do street view on google earth as well? I know I've used it before but I can't remember wether it was google maps or google earth



Yes, but not everywhere yet.


----------



## ciara57 (Sep 15, 2010)

thank you everyone, will have a look at google earth and maps and see what i can find.
it does sound like edmonton would be an ideal place for my husband to work, HGV heavy duty diesel mechanic, also autoelectrican. so hopefully lots of work for him.xxx


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Good luck! 
Do you need a job offer before you can apply for the visa?


----------



## ciara57 (Sep 15, 2010)

EVHB said:


> Good luck!
> Do you need a job offer before you can apply for the visa?


well getting the visa does not depend on securing a job offer, the idea was when the visa arrives is for him to go out on his own and find work before me and the girls arrive, unless we could set something up before and we all leave togther. either way he would need a job to pretty much go staight into due to the finanical side of thing.
what do you think is the best way to go around things?????
also for his line of work the apy scale is from $37.000 up to $89.000 with the average being $54.000. does this sound about right to you???
thanks sarah.xxxxx


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm a newcommer too, so I don't know a lot about wages.
We deceided to come all together, because our son needs to graduate from high school here to get into Candian university without a lot of extra tests and so on, so that's why we wanted him to start the schoolyear here. 
So at this time, we are living on our savings. My husband did a lot of networking with companies and recruiters in the months befere we landed, so now, after about 6 weeks, he's expecting 2 or 3 job offers in the next couple of weeks. (and we hope one will be a good one!)
But if you don't have a lot of savings (let's say enough to survive at least 6 months without income), I think your strategy is better.
If it will be easy to secure a job offer eve before he has a landed status, I don't know. My husband works in IT, and we are living in the GTA (Ontario). There it seems te be hard -according to recruiters and companies- to get an offer before you have the landed immigrant status. A lot of people pretent they are going to immigrate to Canada, the company starts the hiring process, and then the paperwork is not ok, or they deceided not to immigrate at all...And also: due to the economical crisis there are a lot of jobseekers, so its easier to hire someone who's already available right a way, without the uncertainty of when the immigration process will be over, when this person is going to land (if he ever does),....

But maybe there are other members here who can be of more help.


----------



## ciara57 (Sep 15, 2010)

hi, thanks for the info.
i hope your husband gets the job offer hes wanting and you all settle into your new life quickly, whats your first impressions of where you are living, and had you visted before hand?
im so excited and in love with the idea of moving away and starting a new life with my family that will hopefully bring my children much more opportunities, and a better quality of life, but im so scared that something will go wrong and our application wont be excepted, hopefully we will find out somewhen soon.
take care and good luck with your new exciting life.
sarah.x


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Sarah

I don't know if you've seen this link before, but it may help you in determining what the average wage is per location in Canada ....

Labour Market Information from the Labour Market Information (LMI)


----------



## B.Varley (Oct 16, 2010)

ciara57 said:


> hiya everyone,
> i was looking through some older post last night to gain as much info as possible, and came across a comment that said edmonton was like a huge industrial estate............ is this a correct discription????
> any replys will be greatly appericated,
> thank sarah.x


Sadly, it is quite true. I'm an Edmontonian and one thing I can't say I like at all about this city is exactly that, it's a very industrial city. On the outskirts of the city you'll find plenty of power plants, mineral refineries, waste treatment plants etc... that release a lot of pollution and quite frankly, look terrible. My grandparents live in Sherwood Park, a large hamlet northwest of the city and they often complain about the smell the get whenever the wind blows it their way. 

You'll also see that there's *always* some sort of construction underway somewhere in the city, it's constant. Now I don't mean to make Edmonton seem all bad, but well, that's the reality of it all.

Also:
Yes, Street view is available for Edmonton on Google maps.


----------



## ciara57 (Sep 15, 2010)

hiya, thank you so much for the info.
i thought maybe the outskirts would be better!!!!!
think i may have a re-think, may be good for jobs, but not a place i would like to live.
thank you again.xxx sarah


----------



## B.Varley (Oct 16, 2010)

ciara57 said:


> hiya, thank you so much for the info.
> i thought maybe the outskirts would be better!!!!!
> think i may have a re-think, may be good for jobs, but not a place i would like to live.
> thank you again.xxx sarah


Glad I could help, I hope I don't make Alberta seem a bad place, it isn't a bad place to live, minimum wage is the highest in Canada, and you pay the lowest taxes, but that's only because of it's 'booming' economy that's almost completely driven on the industrial side of things, number one in that are the tar sands.

Good luck to where ever you go!


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

PM me & I will give you my sisters email. Her long distance boyfriend is a heavy duty mechanic in Edmonton. Maybe he would be willing to offer some insight on the job situation.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

In a word - NO.
There is industrial parks as with any city or town but lots of open space & really nice residential neighbourhoods.
Its like saying London/Glasgow/Edinburgh/Dublin is all industrial!!!


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

Glad you decided on edmonton since thats where im going!!! keep in touch! x



ciara57 said:


> thank you everyone, will have a look at google earth and maps and see what i can find.
> it does sound like edmonton would be an ideal place for my husband to work, HGV heavy duty diesel mechanic, also autoelectrican. so hopefully lots of work for him.xxx


----------

